# Black Ipa Recipe Help Needed (feral Karma Citra)



## BreathingHeat (20/2/11)

I have some friends coming in town from overseas and would like to have a batch of Black IPA ready for their visit. Earlier this week I tried the Feral Karma Citra (Black IPA) at the Local Taphouse and was completely floored. It was by far the best Black IPA I had ever had. I would go as far to say that it was one of the most interesting beers I have ever tried. The hop flavor was incredibly pure and citrusy without being bitter. The finish was like sucking on a fresh piece of toffee. Incredibly dynamic.

Anyway, I would really appreciate some help with an all grain recipe. Has anyone made a Black IPA they really liked? Obviously Citra is the featured hop in Karma Citra, but I'm clueless on the grain bill. Any help would be greatly appreciated, Karma Citra or just Black IPA (IBA) in general. 

Grain bill?
Yeast?
Fermentation time/temp?
Dry hopping?

Thanks!


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/2/11)

A bit bigger than Karma Citra, knock back the OG & its pretty close to bang on for me.


Recipe: #212 Big Bang Black IPA
Brewer: Sunny
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.60 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 61.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 73.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 71.86 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.99 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.99 % 
0.35 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.19 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (900.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.70 %] (60 min) Hops 45.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Galaxy [13.70 %] (10 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
1.00 gm Yeastlife extra Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Chalk (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Polyclar BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.99 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.85 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 23.55 L of water at 73.2 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
Sugar added towards end fermentation.
10 min hop at end of whirlpool


----------



## argon (20/2/11)

Here's one I have on at the moment. Really enjoying the aroma and good whack if bitterness.
Tasting notes

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Black Diamond IPA
Brewer: Argon
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Style India Black Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 53.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.0 EBC) Grain 71.44 % 
2.20 kg Munich II Malt (Weyermann) (22.5 EBC) Grain 17.46 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special T3 Malt (Weyermann) (1400Grain 2.78 % 
0.35 kg Aromatic Malt - (Dingemans) (37.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 
0.35 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2.77 % 

20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (30 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1.65 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.26 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
16.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 37.80 L of water at 72.7 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C


----------



## BreathingHeat (21/2/11)

KillerRx4 said:


> A bit bigger than Karma Citra, knock back the OG & its pretty close to bang on for me.
> 
> 
> Recipe: #212 Big Bang Black IPA
> ...



Wow, this looks wonderful. Just what I'm looking for. A few questions, if I want to lower the OG by about 10 points, what would my best method be? Also, what is your fermentation schedule/temp(s) and what 3 days do you dry hop during? Thank you!


----------



## WarmBeer (21/2/11)

Here's one I brewed previously. 

Did pretty well at a BrewShare in St Kilda last year:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Zulu Sioux II - Cascadian Dark Ale
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 30.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 86.18 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt - Lt Crystal (Joe White) (49.3 EBGrain 7.18 % 
0.25 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.49 % 
0.12 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.15 % 
14.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
14.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
32.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 49.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU  
14.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
14.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Brett's Single Infusion, Medium Body, Double Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.57 kg
----------------------------
Brett's Single Infusion, Medium Body, Double Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.71 L of water at 71.6 C 66.0 C 


Notes:
------
Carafa Spec II into mash tun in last 15 mins of mash to reduce astringency.
10 min hops are @ whirlpool
0 min hops are cube hopped

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sirhendo (21/2/11)

BreathingHeat said:


> Wow, this looks wonderful. Just what I'm looking for. A few questions, if I want to lower the OG by about 10 points, what would my best method be? Also, what is your fermentation schedule/temp(s) and what 3 days do you dry hop during? Thank you!



Take out the sugar I reckon....I'd probably drop the Chocolate malt too IMHO.

Sounds like a yummy recipe though :icon_cheers: 

Hendo


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/2/11)

I had the following on at the last IBU Beer Fest - it meet with many positive comments

The nothern brewer and northdown were only used to make up the bittering units

Cheers

84) Dangerous Kitchen Black IPA
Brewing Date: Saturday January 1, 2011

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.65
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.20
Anticipated SRM: 26.7
Anticipated IBU: 57.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 67.5

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.4 0.25 kg. Weyermann - Carafa Special III Germany 1.003 470
2.2 0.10 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.001 75
2.2 0.10 kg. Weyermann - Caraaroma Germany 1.001 178
45.2 2.10 kg. Weyermann - Premium Pils Germany 1.026 2
45.2 2.10 kg. JW Traditional Ale Australia 1.026 3

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 5.37 22.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Northdown Pellet 7.76 25.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 7.72 5.1 15 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.76 4.5 15 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 7.72 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.76 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
US-05


----------



## KillerRx4 (21/2/11)

BreathingHeat said:


> Wow, this looks wonderful. Just what I'm looking for. A few questions, if I want to lower the OG by about 10 points, what would my best method be? Also, what is your fermentation schedule/temp(s) and what 3 days do you dry hop during? Thank you!



Yeah, I'd drop the sugar. Post boil SG was 1.066 (sugar was added later during ferment).
Choc & Carafa were added after sacc rest, just before recirc & lauter/sparge. Keep the Choc IMO.

Fermented @ 18C until terminal gravity, racked onto dry hops @ ambient 25-30C for 3 days then chill -1C for a couple of days.
Filtered & kegged. 

Lab analysed @ FG 1009.1 pH4.2 8.85% ABV 51.3 IBU 71.75 EBC

Looking at my notes, the Beersmith file has a couple of things wrong/different to brewday.
One of the 8gm MgS04 additions is actually CaS04 (gypsum)
Brewbrite addition was changed to whirlfloc
Dry hops were 12g Galaxy, 38g Citra.


----------



## BreathingHeat (18/3/11)

Alright guys, I'm finally brewing my Black IPA this Sunday (BIAB). Anyone see any glaring errors in my recipe? Suggestions appreciated. 

Black IPA

Recipe

Batch Size: 25 L 
Boil Size: 35 L
Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:

6.00 kg Pilsner 71.86 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt 5.99 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt 5.99 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium 2.99 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special I 2.99 % (10 minutes to go)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt 2.99 % (10 minutes to go)

90 minute step mash
Strike temp 55 - 30 minutes rest
up to 65 for 60 minutes 
Carafa and Chocolate with 10 minutes to go
Mash out at 77 degrees

Boil

28 g Galaxy (60 min) 
28 g Cascade (60 min) 

8 g Gypsum (60 min) 
2 g Chalk (60 min)

56 g Citra [11.10 %] (10 min)
56 g Galaxy [13.70 %] (10 min) 

5 g Polyclar BrewBrite (10 min)
1 g Yeastlife extra Nutrient (10 min)
Whirlfloc tab (10 min)

1 Pack American Ale I (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

28 g Cascade Dry Hop 7-14
28 g Galaxy Dry Hop 7-14


----------



## Dez. (4/8/11)

BreathingHeat said:


> Alright guys, I'm finally brewing my Black IPA this Sunday (BIAB). Anyone see any glaring errors in my recipe? Suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Black IPA
> 
> ...



G'day, how'd this beer turn out. Anything you would add or change? Similar to Karma citra?
Tried it the other day off tap filtered through Cascade hops on the bar, absoloutly spectacular. Keen on makin something similar.
Cheers, Dez


----------



## BreathingHeat (4/8/11)

Dez. said:


> G'day, how'd this beer turn out. Anything you would add or change? Similar to Karma citra?
> Tried it the other day off tap filtered through Cascade hops on the bar, absoloutly spectacular. Keen on makin something similar.
> Cheers, Dez



Hi Dez, happy IPA day! This beer turned out wonderfully. It's possibly the only batch I've brewed where I wouldn't change a thing. Here is the actual brewed recipe (following this). There were a few changes. We ended up dry hopping with an extra 24 grams of Citra at the very end (key). This definitely gave the beer the "je ne sais quoi" we were looking for. I would not add any more than 24 grams though. This beer is similar to Karma Citra, but clearly has it's own identity. 

"Blackie" IPA 

Recipe

Batch Size: 24 L 
Boil Size: 35 L (BIAB)
OG: 1.070
FG: 1.015
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:

6.00 kg Pilsner 77.4%
0.50 kg Rye Malt 6.3%
0.50 kg Wheat Malt 6.3%
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium 3.3%

0.25 kg Carafa Special I 3.3% (10 minutes to go)
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt 3.3% (10 minutes to go)

90 minute step mash 66 (152)
Strike temp 55 (130)- 30 minutes rest
up to 65-66 for 60 minutes 
Mash out at 77 degrees

Boil

28 g Galaxy Flowers [13.4%] (60 min) 
28 g Cascade Flowers [7.6%] (60 min) 

8 g Gypsum (60 min) 
2 g Chalk (60 min)

56 g Citra Pellets [11.1%] (10 min)
72 g Galaxy Flowers [13.7%] (10 min) 

1 g Yeastlife extra Nutrient (10 min)
1/2 Whirlfloc tab (10 min)

1 Pkg American Ale I (Wyeast Labs #1056)

72 g Cascade Flowers Dry Hop 14-21 (April 3rd - pulled on April 10) 
24 g Citra Pellets Dry Hop 21-28 (April 10th)

Just a gorgeous beer. Extremely flavourful, well balanced, perfect color. We are about to brew it again. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dez. (5/8/11)

Wow, that sounds like alot of hops, but I suppose thats what would give it its character. What is the pupose of the gypsum and chalk? Is it the same as the bag of gypsum in my garden shed? What kind of chalk is it?
Cheers, Dez


----------



## drsmurto (5/8/11)

KillerRx4 said:


> 2.00 gm Chalk (Boil 60.0 min) Misc
> 5.00 gm Polyclar BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
> 8.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc
> 8.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc



Is that a typo? Did you mean CaSO4?

That much magnesium in a beer would give you the runs.


----------



## felten (5/8/11)

DrSmurto said:


> That much magnesium in a beer would give you the runs.


Must be bad karma then


----------



## KillerRx4 (5/8/11)

KillerRx4 said:


> Looking at my notes, the Beersmith file has a couple of things wrong/different to brewday.
> One of the 8gm MgS04 additions is actually CaS04 (gypsum)
> Brewbrite addition was changed to whirlfloc
> Dry hops were 12g Galaxy, 38g Citra.


----------



## BreathingHeat (8/8/11)

Hi Dez, did you decide to brew it??


----------



## Dez. (8/8/11)

Yeah definately keen to brew it just waiting to get enought time off work, probably next week. 
Been doin my homework on water chemistry in the mean time to clarify the need for gypsum and chalk. Home brewing is one of those things where the more learn the more you find out you need to learn.
Cheers, Dez


----------



## domix (16/8/11)

Just a heads up if anyone is keen, they will have this on tap at Biero in Melb this Friday (no affiliation, just a very happy customer)
along with many other great beers


----------



## bullsneck (25/8/11)

KillerRx4 said:


> A bit bigger than Karma Citra, knock back the OG & its pretty close to bang on for me.
> 
> 
> Recipe: #212 Big Bang Black IPA
> ...



This may be OT...

Using this recipe as inspiration for a Black EIPA. Subbing Rye for Biscuit and the C Hops for EKG and Challenger. OG and IBUs are staying true to the recipe, however. Yeast will be split, 12L on 1469 and 12L on US-05 to see which gives a better result.

I will ensure I post feedback on this recipe.


----------



## sim (15/10/11)

bullsneck said:


> This may be OT...
> 
> Using this recipe as inspiration for a Black EIPA. Subbing Rye for Biscuit and the C Hops for EKG and Challenger. OG and IBUs are staying true to the recipe, however. Yeast will be split, 12L on 1469 and 12L on US-05 to see which gives a better result.
> 
> I will ensure I post feedback on this recipe.



Did you brew it bullsneck? im going to smack out a dark english IPA, right after i do a regular one! will most likely split the batch to compare burton/california yeast style.


sim


----------



## bullsneck (15/10/11)

Going to have a few tonight. 

For me it was brown, not black. We used a variety of Goldings, Styrians, Challenger and Northern Brewer to bitter/flavour/aroma/dry hop. 

It finished at 1.017 which was a bit disappointing, I was hoping for <1.015.

Will update further when I've tasted it!


----------



## eclessia (27/10/11)

sorry - n00b question - what does "Strike temp 55 (130)- 30 minutes rest" mean? Trying to add this into Beer Alchemy and it's not one of the options in the processes.


----------



## Charst (27/10/11)

eclessia said:


> sorry - n00b question - what does "Strike temp 55 (130)- 30 minutes rest" mean? Trying to add this into Beer Alchemy and it's not one of the options in the processes.




Its the temp this person had the water at when they put the grain in, they held the temp of the watery grain mix for 30 minutes, its called a rest. 55 degrees is a protein rest, and a long one what what i know. If your just getting into all grain just aim for 65 degree rest for an hour, it'll get your job done, and build your knowledge from there.


----------



## eclessia (28/10/11)

Cool thanks Charst. 

I'm going to have a crack at adapting this for BIAB stovetop.


----------



## sim (28/10/11)

bullsneck said:


> Going to have a few tonight.



so how'd it go bullsneck? ...or did it finish you off?!


----------



## bullsneck (28/10/11)

Time in the keg has done it wonders. I'd probably do it again, but bitter a little more if using English hops.
It has a slight sweetness to it which throws it a little off balance.


----------



## chadjaja (2/11/11)

Anyone using midnight wheat in their black IPA's? Brewing one up tomorrow and just starting to have a think about how much to add. Will add a touch of choc malt but not enough to impart too much of a roasted flavour.


----------



## 2much2spend (2/11/11)

chadjaja said:


> Anyone using midnight wheat in their black IPA's? Brewing one up tomorrow and just starting to have a think about how much to add. Will add a touch of choc malt but not enough to impart too much of a roasted flavour.



yeah i did to the 62 black ipa. made it reel dark but not quite black
dont worry about the flavour the 62 bIPA is very coffee chocolatetie :drinks:


----------



## Aces High (30/11/11)

BreathingHeat said:


> Alright guys, I'm finally brewing my Black IPA this Sunday (BIAB). Anyone see any glaring errors in my recipe? Suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Black IPA
> 
> ...



Sorry to resurrect an old thread here, but I have a mate that wants me to brew him a Black IPA. I've never brewed a black or something this high OG, so its all new to me. 

A couple of recipes in this thread have water additions like gypsum, chalk etc. Is this just to do with the water they are using (eg distilled or tank water) or is there some reason why you need to add them to a black IPA? 

I've never needed to add any additions to my water previously


----------



## seamad (30/11/11)

Without opening the water additions can o worms if you haven't in the past don't bother.
Made this myself ( on tap atm) good drop. I add water additions measure pH etc. Will turn out fine without


----------



## chadjaja (30/11/11)

Made mine without any water additions and its fine also...too good in fact and I should ration myself LOL


----------



## TheBlackAdder (21/9/15)

Little bit of a thread necro....

Put up this recipe because I tried the beer at a pub and absolutely love it

I cant remember exactly but OG was about 1.060 and FG ~ 1.011

Great colour but damn it has a hop kick from what I tried while bottling. Way more bitter than Karma Citra - not sure how drinkable it will be.
Hopefully (cos I was sort of tasting the dregs) I just got a mouthful of hop pellets and it will mellow out in the bottle

I made it as a wedding gift...so I bloody hope it mellows out lol


----------

